# Oase BioMaster filter keeps taking in air



## Mel B (28 Aug 2020)

I have an Oase Biomaster 600 on my 300L aquarium  which was set up nearly 3 months ago. It had been working well but recently keeps accumulating air And now I have to purge it twice a day by rocking it from side to side. It is frustrating as it reduces the flow. I cannot work out how the air is getting in there. I have checked all the pipe joints and they are tight.  Has anyone else had this problem and any advice please.


----------



## hypnogogia (28 Aug 2020)

Personally I haven’t, but I have heard of the problem.  Is your bio master a new one or second hand? Reason I ask is that apparently Oase changed  the design slightly after an issue with the earlier models.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Aug 2020)

Might need a full clean!


----------



## Mel B (28 Aug 2020)

The filter was brand new. I did clean it out 2 weeks ago. I will take it apart again tomorrow and give it another clean.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Aug 2020)

Try running some vaseline or silicone grease if you have some, around the seals!


----------

